# Knitting Needle Shawl Pins



## watchglass (Jul 8, 2012)

I've had an enormous number of ole knitting needles, have wanted to try and make some shawl pins with them. Today was the day, had these beads, so put them together. Husband helped me figure out how to bend them. I'm thinking these will be included in my Christmas goodies to my knitting buddies.


----------



## Bobbie K (Apr 5, 2011)

Excellent!!


----------



## krestiekrew (Aug 24, 2012)

Great imagination!

I've got some straights here, were yours solid or hollow needles?


----------



## Wadaknox (Jan 2, 2016)

How clever! Great imagination and one-of-kind pins!


----------



## bokemom (Mar 16, 2017)

Very nice and creative.


----------



## canuckle49 (Sep 24, 2012)

Wow ! Those are great ! I have a bunch also . How did you get them curved so perfectly ? So creative !


----------



## peggywolff408 (Mar 27, 2014)

Lovely! You’ve done a great job! You’ve given me a few ideas, too!


----------



## jeanne63 (Mar 14, 2014)

Pretty cool...surprised they bent and didn’t break!


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

So cool.
Did you heat them before bending? 
Did you have trouble with kink ing?


----------



## Padittle (Nov 8, 2012)

Sweet! I’d be interested to hear how you did it also.


----------



## watchglass (Jul 8, 2012)

They were solid.


krestiekrew said:


> Great imagination!
> 
> I've got some straights here, were yours solid or hollow needles?


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

Nice! :sm24:


----------



## watchglass (Jul 8, 2012)

No, and no kinking at all.



Patty Sutter said:


> So cool.
> Did you heat them before bending?
> Did you have trouble with kink ing?


----------



## watchglass (Jul 8, 2012)

My husband was a hydraulicsmen (similar to a plumber) but with hydraulic fluid and steel/rubber lines. Instead of copper/steel lines and water. Anyways he knows how to bend slowly with knowledge
and tools to do it.



jeanne63 said:


> Pretty cool...surprised they bent and didn't break!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

What a lovely idea. :sm24:


----------



## watchglass (Jul 8, 2012)

You bend them around a round black pipe, very slowly. We experimented with a soft wire to see what we liked 1st.



canuckle49 said:


> Wow ! Those are great ! I have a bunch also . How did you get them curved so perfectly ? So creative !


----------



## canuckle49 (Sep 24, 2012)

watchglass said:


> You bend them around a round black pipe, very slowly. We experimented with a soft wire to see what we liked 1st.


Thank you ! ????????????????


----------



## gloriam (Aug 11, 2011)

These are a fabulous idea.


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Awesome


----------



## Gaildh (Jan 15, 2015)

Excellent!


----------



## slmhuffman (Apr 15, 2015)

Thanks for this info. I have been wanting to try something like this myself. This is a great idea and thanks for answering everyone's questions and for posting the pictures.


----------



## somnus (Dec 30, 2014)

I have made similar with beads and old knitting needles (aluminium needles are good for this as they are quite light).....OH shaped them for me!


----------



## flowergrower (Mar 1, 2011)

Love them all! Great job.


----------



## Nancyn (Mar 23, 2013)

I would love to be your friend! LOL! Are you going to sell hem at all? Very beautiful and original.


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

These are fabulous! I have tons of old knitting needles, single point, some are not so straight....some are orphaned. Would love to try this, thanks for explaining about the black pipe. I'll have to give it a try.


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

Very creative!


----------



## beachperson (Feb 21, 2012)

They are so wonderful!


----------



## String Queen (Apr 9, 2012)

Clever and beautiful.


----------



## jeanne63 (Mar 14, 2014)

watchglass said:


> My husband was a hydraulicsmen (similar to a plumber) but with hydraulic fluid and steel/rubber lines. Instead of copper/steel lines and water. Anyways he knows how to bend slowly with knowledge
> and tools to do it.


Ahhhhhhh, the right man with the right tools!


----------



## JanetH (Nov 12, 2012)

Wow! Those look great. Very creative. ????????


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

This is absolutely BRILLIANT! What an excellent and beautiful way to use unneeded knitting needles! Bravo to you and your DH!

Hazel


----------



## CHinNWOH (Feb 5, 2012)

What a clever idea - love them!


----------



## judysbg42 (Jul 10, 2016)

Very cool. What a great idea. Seems like there is an abundance of straight needles, now that most people are using circulars now. I have a bunch, have to try it out.


----------



## Gweneth 1946 (May 20, 2012)

Great idea and so original. :sm24:


----------



## Chemchic (Dec 16, 2012)

great ideas!! if I were a knitting friend, I would love to receive one of these!


watchglass said:


> I've had an enormous number of ole knitting needles, have wanted to try and make some shawl pins with them. Today was the day, had these beads, so put them together. Husband helped me figure out how to bend them. I'm thinking these will be included in my Christmas goodies to my knitting buddies.


----------



## knotlinda (Feb 16, 2014)

Love these! What a great idea and help from hubby. Would you think of making some and selling them? I would love to have one.


----------



## rockinrobin (Apr 15, 2015)

Very creative & cute!


----------



## Kateydid (Apr 24, 2012)

WOW!


----------



## auntycarol (Mar 24, 2012)

They're all brilliant, love them and such a great idea.


----------



## PhoenixFire (Feb 26, 2014)

those are brilliant!


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

watchglass said:


> I've had an enormous number of ole knitting needles, have wanted to try and make some shawl pins with them. Today was the day, had these beads, so put them together. Husband helped me figure out how to bend them. I'm thinking these will be included in my Christmas goodies to my knitting buddies.


They are beautiful! So unusual and creative! ❤❤❤


----------



## craftymatt2 (Sep 15, 2011)

Boy that is really using your noodle, great job and thank you for sharing


----------

